

Ask HN: How to find companies hiring in London - lukasm

How to find a position in companies like Dropbox, Airbnb etc. that are hiring in London.<p>I can filter startup jobs with HN&#x27;s Who Is Hiring or Angel List. careers.stackoverflow.com has a pretty good filter, but not many companies are there. Any other option?
======
tantalis77
Its not a startup, but Lab49 is hiring devs in London.

